# Bit choices for routing signs



## davekeim (Mar 29, 2008)

I am asking for suggestions and advice on bit selection for routing alphabet in signs. Need to better understand bit size for various size letters - example: which bit for 6 inch letters, 4 inch characters, 2 inch, etc.

I use my router in all types of woodworking but have never done signs before.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Perhaps following this link which has a photo-shoot of a sign that I routed about this time last year will assist you.
Briefly, I printed out a poster, laid it on the wood with carbon paper between then freehand routed around each letter using an eighth inch straight cutter, but the size isn't at all critical. Next I chose a straight cutter that fitted nicely between the letters. At this stage I changed to the ski mounted router using a 10mm end cutting straight bit, again, the size isn't at all critical. For cleaning out the centres of the letters I used a smaller router with a cutter that fitted nicely. This is a basic outline, sizes would be changed to suit the size of YOUR sign.

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/6225-making-my-first-free-hand-sign.html

As a matter of interest, we spent the evening with our family (my birthday bash) and the sign, having gone through a summer with temperatures reaching above 40*C and a wet winter, the sign still looks like when I installed it.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Before I can answer your question: 
My question to you would be, are the letters raised, and the wood background removed, OR are the letters removed from the wood?

~Julie~


----------



## davekeim (Mar 29, 2008)

Julie said:


> Before I can answer your question:
> My question to you would be, are the letters raised, and the wood background removed, OR are the letters removed from the wood?
> 
> ~Julie~


Hi Julie,

Thanks for responding to my question. I want to remove the letters from the sign.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Okay, I guess I didn't ask enough questions! 

If you are removing letters and they are thicker than the width of a router bit, then you would use a straight bit (I use 1/8" bit in a small router) and carefully hog out the inside. It really does depend on the font you use. If something with really fine parts, such as serifs (eg. Old English), then you will need a finer bit, perhaps something in a dremel would work. If it's a wide, squarish font, then you will be okay with the 1/8" bit. 
Now... if you want to just have the letters the thickness of a bit, then most would just make one pass down the letter, more like you would when you are writing or printing. In that case, use either a round-nosed bit, straight bit or a V bit. It helps, for the straight parts of the lettering, to run the router base against a straight edge guide that is clamped to the board the proper distance from the lines you want. It all takes a bit of practice!
I have an excellent book by Patrick Spielman, titled "Making Wood Signs" (2003) which has great instructions plus hundreds of colour photos of inspiring signs of all types. You might want to look for it.

If you have any more questions... ask away.

~Julie~


----------

